
GateMate FPGA - peter_d_sherman
https://www.colognechip.com/programmable-logic/gatemate/
======
NextHendrix
Pmod on the evaluation board is a nice touch. Any idea of a unit price of said
board? Also I can't seem to find any information on the tooling, does it have
it's own place and route solution and does it slot in with any existing tools?

